# [EVDL] Resting voltage for Odyssey PC680?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In a message dated 9/21/2007 2:25:00 PM US Mountain Standard Time, 
[email protected] writes: 
> tage for Odyssey PC680? 
> Date:9/21/2007 2:25:00 PM US Mountain Standard Time
> From:[email protected]
> Reply-to:[email protected]
> To:[email protected]
> Received from Internet: 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got one brand new in the box. Opened it up and stuck a meter to
> it. 12.87 V. What is the ideal voltage for it to be at if it's not
> going to be used for a month or so?
> 
I have about 30 680s here when they 1st came out of the box their resting 
voltage uncharged was 12.85 to 12.90.I have about 130 passes on them and their 
resting voltage after being on the shelf for 3 months is 12.97 to 13.01. 
Dennis Berube 
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I run Genesis Hawker G12v16Ah10EP.

After a full charge they set at 13.05 volts

After sitting a few days, 12.84 looks like a full charge.

I always have leakage or controller drain.

Can'say after a week what they look like ?


Robert Salem

81 VW Pickup
240 volt, 11, Kostov, Z2K





> Ryan Stotts wrote:
> > Just got one brand new in the box. Opened it up and stuck a meter to
> > it. 12.87 V. What is the ideal voltage for it to be at if it's not
> > going to be used for a month or so?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > out of the box their resting voltage uncharged was 12.85 to 12.90.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In a message dated 9/22/2007 9:33:30 PM US Mountain Standard Time, 
[email protected] writes: 
> ey PC680? 
> Date:9/22/2007 9:33:30 PM US Mountain Standard Time
> From:[email protected]
> Reply-to:[email protected]
> To:[email protected]
> Received from Internet: 
> 
> 
> 


> > [email protected] wrote:
> >
> > >out of the box their resting voltage uncharged was 12.85 to 12.90.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Ryan Stotts wrote:
> 
> > Should I adjust my voltage or leave it be at 12.87?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Dennis;

Can you share some specs on your S-10 truck that your racing.
Looks like you may be using these Odyssey's in it.

Dennis
Elsberry, MO

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Friday, September 21, 2007 4:31 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Resting voltage for Odyssey PC680?

In a message dated 9/21/2007 2:25:00 PM US Mountain Standard Time,
[email protected] writes: 
> tage for Odyssey PC680? 
> Date:9/21/2007 2:25:00 PM US Mountain Standard Time 
> From:[email protected] Reply-to:[email protected] 
> To:[email protected] Received from Internet:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got one brand new in the box. Opened it up and stuck a meter to
> it. 12.87 V. What is the ideal voltage for it to be at if it's not
> going to be used for a month or so?
> 
I have about 30 680s here when they 1st came out of the box their
resting 
voltage uncharged was 12.85 to 12.90.I have about 130 passes on them and
their 
resting voltage after being on the shelf for 3 months is 12.97 to 13.01.

Dennis Berube 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In a message dated 9/24/2007 5:13:30 AM US Mountain Standard Time, 
[email protected] writes: 
> [EVDL] Resting voltage for Odyssey PC680? 
> Date:9/24/2007 5:13:30 AM US Mountain Standard Time
> From[email protected]
> Reply-to:[email protected]
> To:[email protected]
> Received from Internet: 
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis;
> 
> Can you share some specs on your S-10 truck that your racing.
> Looks like you may be using these Odyssey's in it.
> 
> Dennis
> Elsberry, MO
> 
Its an 87 S10 with a 24volt forklift motor 7.50sec nhra chassis zilla 2khv.It 
is a direct drive to a ford 9in rear 40 spline axel air locker rear.I am 
using the hawker 26ah genis agm.I have the odyssey 680 on the shelf for the 
current eliminator used for its stellar bracket racing. Dennis 
Berube 
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Dennis;

Thanks for the info.
Can you share what voltage your running ?

Thanks;
Dennis 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Monday, September 24, 2007 7:28 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Resting voltage for Odyssey PC680?

In a message dated 9/24/2007 5:13:30 AM US Mountain Standard Time,
[email protected] writes: 
> [EVDL] Resting voltage for Odyssey PC680? 
> Date:9/24/2007 5:13:30 AM US Mountain Standard Time 
> From[email protected] Reply-to:[email protected] 
> To:[email protected] Received from Internet:
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis;
> 
> Can you share some specs on your S-10 truck that your racing.
> Looks like you may be using these Odyssey's in it.
> 
> Dennis
> Elsberry, MO
> 
Its an 87 S10 with a 24volt forklift motor 7.50sec nhra chassis zilla
2khv.It 
is a direct drive to a ford 9in rear 40 spline axel air locker rear.I
am 
using the hawker 26ah genis agm.I have the odyssey 680 on the shelf for
the 
current eliminator used for its stellar bracket racing.
Dennis 
Berube 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In a message dated 9/26/2007 1:37:31 PM US Mountain Standard Time, 
[email protected] writes: 
> ] Resting voltage for Odyssey PC680? 
> Date:9/26/2007 1:37:31 PM US Mountain Standard Time
> From[email protected]
> Reply-to:[email protected]
> To:[email protected]
> Received from Internet: 
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis;
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> Can you share what voltage your running ?
> I am running 360 volts open circuit,30 batteries
> Thanks;
> Dennis 
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] 
> Sent: Monday, September 24, 2007 7:28 AM
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Resting voltage for Odyssey PC680?
> 
> In a message dated 9/24/2007 5:13:30 AM US Mountain Standard Time,
> [email protected] writes: 
> >[EVDL] Resting voltage for Odyssey PC680? 
> >Date:9/24/2007 5:13:30 AM US Mountain Standard Time 
> >From[email protected] Reply-to:[email protected] 
> >To:[email protected] Received from Internet:
> >
> >
> >
> >Dennis;
> >
> >Can you share some specs on your S-10 truck that your racing.
> >Looks like you may be using these Odyssey's in it.
> >
> >Dennis
> >Elsberry, MO
> >
> Its an 87 S10 with a 24volt forklift motor 7.50sec nhra chassis zilla
> 2khv.It 
> is a direct drive to a ford 9in rear 40 spline axel air locker rear.I
> am 
> using the hawker 26ah genis agm.I have the odyssey 680 on the shelf for
> the 
> current eliminator used for its stellar bracket racing.
> Dennis 
> Berube 
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

